# Heroism in the time of covid-19



## Irwin (Sep 24, 2021)

"Heroism is risking your life for the sake of others; there is no heroism in risking the lives of others for the sake of self. People are being infected because of recklessness — their own, or someone else’s."
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...g-this-is-vaccine-plea-my-fellow-southerners/

That was from an op-ed written by Dr. Rick Boyte, a Mississippi doctor who is tired of southerners making excuses not to get vaccinated. He's the medical director for palliative and supportive care at Forrest General Hospital in Hattiesburg, Miss.


----------



## win231 (Sep 24, 2021)

Can't read it because of a Washington Post ad that blocks the page.
But any doctor whose opinion is worth anything would know that a controversial vaccine to prevent a virus that little is known about is a personal choice.  And a doctor who tries to use guilt to sell people on an experimental vaccine for a disease he is unable to cure is playing the asinine _"Covid Blame Game"_ and isn't worth listening to.
And doctors who exaggerate the risks of their job are desperate to be worshiped as "Heroes."


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2021)

Great read, thank you for sharing it.
For the life of me, I don't know why so many people globe wide are shunning vaccination.
Not sure if you guys Stateside have had "Freedom" demonstrations as we have had here, it's absolutely shocking and a great way to spread the virus


----------



## suds00 (Sep 24, 2021)

i can't read the article as well, but the vaccine is safe and effective. to state otherwise is to ignore the science.there are more cases in the southern us due to refusals to get vaccinated by more people.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2021)

Great read, thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 24, 2021)

Tish said:


> Great read, thank you for sharing it.
> For the life of me, I don't know why so many people globe wide are shunning vaccination.
> Not sure if you guys Stateside have had "Freedom" demonstrations as we have had here, it's absolutely shocking and a great way to spread the virus



Yep, they're going on every day here in the U.S.A.!

Here's the latest protest — this one in Idaho, where they had to cancel a school board meeting because of the anti-maskers/anti-vaxxers.
https://www.cnn.com/2021/09/24/us/school-board-meeting-canceled-mask-mandate/index.html

Idaho has so many covid-19 cases, their hospitals are overflowing and people are going to Washington state for treatment, yet people there claim their "rights" are being infringed upon because the school board is considering mask mandates.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2021)

suds00 said:


> i can't read the article as well, but the vaccine is safe and effective. to state otherwise is to ignore the science.there are more cases in the southern us due to refusals to get vaccinated by more people.


Same here.  I can't read the article, but I agree with you and the OP.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 24, 2021)

Tish said:


> Great read, thank you for sharing it.
> For the life of me, I don't know why so many people globe wide are shunning vaccination.
> Not sure if you guys Stateside have had "Freedom" demonstrations as we have had here, it's absolutely shocking and a great way to spread the virus


There are numerous people that are not able to take the vaccine due to underlying conditions and has been advised by their doctor not to take the vaccine.  I spoke with a lady last night - business call which turned into a very interesting conversation.  She informed me that she had covid..did not require to be hospitalized....she is doing fine.  She stated since she had the virus, her doctor informed her not to take the vaccine because her antibodies can fight off the virus.  Also there is soo much mixed information regarding the vaccine.  I see a difference in my hubby since he took the vaccine 4 months ago - not sure if its due to the vaccine but can't figure out what else it could be.  I respect people doing what is best for them but let's not try to shame others in not doing what is best for them.. never know what someone is going through.  May we all be safe and well.


----------



## win231 (Sep 24, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> There are numerous people that are not able to take the vaccine due to underlying conditions and has been advised by their doctor not to take the vaccine.  I spoke with a lady last night - business call which turned into a very interesting conversation.  She informed me that she had covid..did not require to be hospitalized....she is doing fine.  She stated since she had the virus, her doctor informed her not to take the vaccine because her antibodies can fight off the virus.  Also there is soo much mixed information regarding the vaccine.  I see a difference in my hubby since he took the vaccine 4 months ago - not sure if its due to the vaccine but can't figure out what else it could be.  I respect people doing what is best for them but let's not try to shame others in not doing what is best for them.. never know what someone is going through.  May we all be safe and well.


Many people can't handle fear or grief, so they turn to a much-easier emotion:  Anger.
That's often what fuels the need to blame someone.  And anyone who doesn't make the same decision they made becomes a target for the ignorant.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 24, 2021)

You can read the article if you turn off Javascript for WashingtonPost.com. You lose some of the graphics, but you can still read the articles.


----------



## oldman (Sep 25, 2021)

I happen to believe that it's every person's right to decide for themselves what the best choice is. I would like to see everyone be vaccinated, but I would not tell or try to convince anyone to get the vaccine. Everyone needs to make that choice for themselves. I had COVID and I have taken the two-doses of vaccine, so I am feeling fairly comfortable that even if I get the virus again, I should not die or suffer greatly from it. 

As of today, I have been around thousands of people without wearing a mask and still no symptoms. I am not bragging or even feeling lucky, just making a statement. I flew down here to Florida and going back home later today on a plane and I know that I will need to wear a mask, which is very uncomfortable to me, but I also know it's the law. I wish this pandemic would end.


----------



## suds00 (Sep 25, 2021)

win231 said:


> Can't read it because of a Washington Post ad that blocks the page.
> But any doctor whose opinion is worth anything would know that a controversial vaccine to prevent a virus that little is known about is a personal choice.  And a doctor who tries to use guilt to sell people on an experimental vaccine for a disease he is unable to cure is playing the asinine _"Covid Blame Game"_ and isn't worth listening to.
> And doctors who exaggerate the risks of their job are desperate to be worshiped as "Heroes."


a lot is known about the vaccine. if doctor's are using a proven vaccine how are they trying to be a hero.


----------



## win231 (Sep 25, 2021)

suds00 said:


> a lot is known about the vaccine. if doctor's are using a proven vaccine how are they trying to be a hero.


No one gets what they don't want to get.


----------



## suds00 (Sep 25, 2021)

so don't get what you don't want


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> There are numerous people that are not able to take the vaccine due to underlying conditions and has been advised by their doctor not to take the vaccine.  I spoke with a lady last night - business call which turned into a very interesting conversation.  She informed me that she had covid..did not require to be hospitalized....she is doing fine.  She stated since she had the virus, her doctor informed her not to take the vaccine because her antibodies can fight off the virus.  Also there is soo much mixed information regarding the vaccine.  I see a difference in my hubby since he took the vaccine 4 months ago - not sure if its due to the vaccine but can't figure out what else it could be.  I respect people doing what is best for them but let's not try to shame others in not doing what is best for them.. never know what someone is going through.  May we all be safe and well.


Of course, there are people that can't get the vaccine and I totally respect them.
Not trying to shame anyone.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 26, 2021)

Tish said:


> Of course, there are people that can't get the vaccine and I totally respect them.
> Not trying to shame anyone.


My comment about shaming others was not directed at you...it was a general statement.


----------

